# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Eπίθεση φιδιού στα καναρίνια

## johnrider

σήμερα έλαβα ένα δυσάρεστο τηλεφώνημα από το χωριο.
2 από τα 20 μικρά καναρίνια που ζούνε μέσα σε δωμάτιο οικοδομής στον 1 όροφο βρέθηκαν στην κοιλια ενός φιδιού αστρίτης 1 μέτρου. το άτιμο λογικά ανέβηκε από τις κολόνες  του σπιτιού και μπήκε μέσα στο δωμάτιο με τα πουλια κάθισε στα κλαριά ξεραμένου δέντρου που έχουμε μέσα και οποιο ζύγωνε το άρπαζε.
ξέρει κανεις εάν υπάρχει κάτι να βάλω γύρω γύρω από το δωμάτιο ακίνδυνο για τα πουλια και για τα αλλα ζώα που υπάρχουν γύρο από το σπίτι π.χ κότες, σκυλιά, γάτες, να μην πλησιάσει ξανά φίδι.

----------


## panos70

εχει φιδοσκοινα που αν τα βαλεις σε καποια αποσταση τα φιδια δεν πλησιαζουν εχουν ολοι οι γεωπονοι και οι κτηνιατροι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω πως εχουν και τα σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## Kostakos

Τι ακριβώς είναι τα φιδόσκοινα και τι κάνουν?

----------


## johnrider

αυτό το ΦΙΔΟΣΚΟΙΝΟ μπορώ να το βάλω στις 2 πόρτες εξωτερικά του δωματίου που είναι τα πουλια.εάν πάει  σκύλος η  γάτα θα ύπαρξη πρόβλημα?

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

σκέψου να κλήσεις την κλούβα ή τον χώρο που έχεις πτηνά με σήτα αλουμινίου. Έτσι θα είσαι ήρεμος για όποιο επισκέπτη πάει στα πουλάκια..

----------


## lagreco69

Ο παππους μου παλια εκαιγε θειαφι μακρυα απο τα ζωα στο χτημα μας και θα φιδια δεν πλησιαζανε!!

----------


## cypand

σκόρδο κομμένο, λένε ότι η μυρωδιά του σκόρδου αποθεί τα ερπετά..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## COMASCO

> σκόρδο κομμένο, λένε ότι η μυρωδιά του σκόρδου αποθεί τα ερπετά..


και εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο!!!για εμενα ακου την συμβουλη του στελιου!ειναι η καλυτερη!!

----------


## cypand

> Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


το θειαφι ή το σκόρδο?

----------


## kz8

ναι οντως το θειαφι απομακρυνει τα φιδια,επισης κ οι γατες.εμεις εχουμε μια που τα σκοτωνει

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα απομακρυνουμε θελουμε!!! οχι να τα σκοτωσουμε. ετσι δεν ειναι Γιαννη?

----------


## johnrider

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> σκέψου να κλήσεις την κλούβα ή τον χώρο που έχεις πτηνά με σήτα αλουμινίου. Έτσι θα είσαι ήρεμος για όποιο επισκέπτη πάει στα πουλάκια..




 η πόρτες είναι με κουνελοσυρμα πιστεύω όλο και κάπου θα βρει τρυπα να περάσει την σήτα αλουμινίου άμα βάλω από πάνω.  η θα κάνούν party όλα τα φίδια έξω από το σπίτι και τήν βεράντα.  σκέψου ότι κατάφερε να ανεβεί έναν όροφο. γύρο γύρο από το σπίτι υπάρχουν δέντρα και αμπέλι. παραδίπλα κότες. 2 γάτες και ένας σκύλος.

----------


## Lucky Witch

> το θειαφι ή το σκόρδο?


Το σκόρδο.

----------


## cypand

εγώ νομίζω ρίξε το σκόρδο και το θειάφι μέχρι να σκευτούμε κάτι καλύτερο.. πάντως σε σύτα με κουνελόσυρμα το ορθογώνιο υπάρχουν είδη φιδιών που το περνούν.. είναι σαν λάστιχο και αν περνά το κεφάλη περνά ολόκληρο.. έτυχε σε γνωστό μου πριν πολλά χρόνια που είδε φίδι να μπαίνει στο κλουβί, το πρόλαβε όταν το μισό ήταν ήδη μέσα..

----------


## johnrider

άρα μας μένει το ΦΙΔΟΣΚΟΙΝΟ να βάλω περιμετρικά στον πρώτο όροφο από κολόνα σε κολόνα στην βεράντα από άνοιξη έως φθινόπωρο.και ρωτάω θα είναι ακίνδυνο όταν έρθει σε επαφή με τον σκύλο και την γάτα το βάζω άφοβα.

----------


## Lia

'Επειτα από μια επισκεψη στο google βρηκα αυτες τις πληροφοριες...

ΦΙΔΟΣΧΟΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΩΧΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΔΙΑ



*ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ*

*Είναι σπάγκος μήκους 50-55 μέτρων , με τον οποίο μπορούμε να περιφράξουμε μια έκταση τουλάχιστον 160 τ.μ. Περιέχει χημικές ουσίες που απομακρύνουν όλα τα ζώα με ανεπτυγμένη όσφρηση και κυρίως φίδια , ποντικούς , λαγούς κ.λ.π.*

*Απόλυτα απαραίτητο για κάμπινγκ, εξοχικές κατοικίες , αποθήκες. Χρησιμεύει ακόμη για την περίφραξη ανθοκήπων , διαφόρων καλλιεργειών (λαχανικών ), καθώς και κορμών νεαρών δένδρων.*


*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ*

*Η δραστικότητα του δεν επηρεάζεται με οποιεσδήποτε καιρικές συνθήκες (βροχή , αέρα , ζέστη κλπ). Ισχύει πολύ περισσότερο όταν χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κλειστούς χώρους (αποθήκες). Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πολλές φορές μέσα στην ίδια περίοδο.*


ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ (αρκεί να μην το φαμε!!!)

----------


## moukou

παιδια εγω επειδη απο μικρος πηγενα και εμενα στα βουνα με τους παπουδες μου..ειχαν κοπαδια με ζωα.βαζαμε σκονη θειαφι και ποτε δεν ειχαμε προβλημα..

----------


## svevo30

Για το θειάφι το ξέρω κι εγώ, οι δικοί μου βάζουν σε κτήματα και αμπέλια για να απομακρύνουν τα ερπετά.

----------


## lagreco69

> ΦΙΔΟΣΧΟΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΩΧΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΔΙΑ
> 
> ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ (αρκεί να μην το φαμε!!!)


Φοβαμαι οτι η γατα σου και κυριως ο σκυλος σου θα μπουν στον πειρασμο να το δαγκωσουν!!

----------


## Lia

Το σχόλιο ήταν στο άρθρο...προφανως κ θα ειναι ελκυστικο για γάτα ή σκύλο...κ δεν βρηκα κάποια πληροφορία που να επιβεβαιωνει ότι ειναι όντως ακίνδυνο...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Γιάννη υπάρχει ένα ειδικό σκεύασμα για φίδια το οποίο είναι ένα μεταλλικό κουτί που το βάζεις σε ένα μέρος και δεν πλησιάζει τίποτα. Τώρα αυτό πρέπει να ρωτήσεις σε απεντομώσεις ή κάτι παρεμφερές... Θα το δω και θα σου πω ακριβώς.Μετά υπάρχουν και κάτι πλαστικά σακουλάκια με κάτι ροζ μπιλίτσες μέσα (κάτι σαν ψηφίδα ) που τα διώχνουν....

----------


## gianniskilkis

*απωθητικο φιδιων herpetex - σκευασμα που διωχνει τα φιδια - απωθητικο ερπετων για σπιτια κηπουσ κατασκηνωσεισ*

----------


## johnrider

λόγο ότι το σκυλί είναι ελεύθερο δεν νομίζω να βάλω herpetex η θειάφι.και άμα το δω καμια μέρα με το κουτί στο στόμα τι γίνετε.
το βρήκα τι θα κάνω φιδοσκοινο καρφωμένο από την έξω μεριά τις βεράντας του ισογειου τους μήνες που θα κυκλοφορούν θα φίδια έτσι δεν θα έχω φόβο μην πάει σκύλος η γάτα.και ελπίζω να μην ξανά βρεθεί φίδι εκεί κοντά. γιατί μαύρο φίδι που τα έφαγε.

----------


## BanOr

Παντως και ο πεθερος μου θειαφι εριχνε!
Αλλα αν εχεις οντως προβλημα με τον σκυλο σου ειναι πολυ εξυπνη λυση να το βαλεις απ'εξω!

----------


## panos70

οι προσκοποι οταν κατασκηνωνουν εξω στην υπαιθρο βαζουν φιδοσκοινο  για να απομακρυνουν τα φιδια αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι απομακρυνει και τα ποντικια υσχυει κατι τετοιο ;

----------


## Antigoni87

Επειδή κάνω συχνά ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ, και σε μέρη με φίδια, έχω καταλάβει ότι το φιδόσχοινο δεν κάνει και πολλά... Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ προσωπικά, αλλά γνωστός μου έχει δει φίδι να περνάει χαλαρά πάνω από φιδόσχοινο κοντά στη σκηνή του, και γενικώς από διαφόρων εμπειρίες δεν είναι η 100% σίγουρη λύση...
Το θειάφι και η γιαγιά μου το χρησιμοποιούσε και όπως λέτε όλο ήταν πλήρως αποτελεσματικό! Αλλά εννοείται απαγορεύεται αν εχουν πρόσβαση τα κατοικίδιά σου.. Δοκίμασε πάντως φιδόσχοινο στον τοίχο όπως λες, αλλά μην επαναπαυτείς. Σίτα πολύ πυκνή θα έβαζα σίγουρα!! Και θα φρόντιζα, αν είναι δυνατόν, να είναι από όλες τις πλευρές ένα με τον τοίχο για να μην αφήνει κενά.

----------

